# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Продается Canon 5D Mark II body бу Цена: 1200 у.е

## Игорь Коровин

Продается Canon 5D Mark II body бу
Цена: 1200 у.е (состояние 4, есть потертости, не ремонтировался, не бился, не топился, использовался в тройке с двумя другими Марками , без торга)
Полный комплект в коробке
Одесса моб 0677680269

----------


## Shoorlik

какой пробег?

----------


## Игорь Коровин

не умею определять... извините,  последний кадр под номером   6149 ....

----------


## VIDEO-HELP

Выложите файл в РАВе на файлобменник и Вам быстро определят - здесь умельцев полно, но цену ниже сбивать-сбрасывать некуда... Теме АП.

----------


## Pilatskaya

> Выложите файл в РАВе на файлобменник и Вам быстро определят - здесь умельцев полно, но цену ниже сбивать-сбрасывать некуда... Теме АП.


 Не получится.Или вы забыли как Черномор мою камеру проверял, что даже название программы написать не смог, в виду ее отсутствия.Это не Nikon.Для проверки Игорю надо скачать программу EOSinfo.Только она может показать пробег при подключении камеры по USB.А вообще за такую цену камеру можно забирать даже с выработанным затвором.Удачной продажи!

----------


## Игорь Коровин

Извините я не буду этим заниматься  ! Если покупатель хочет это делать я дам ему любую возможность, кроме разборки фотоаппарата по винтикам.

---------- Сообщение добавлено  24.10.2012 в 21:20 ----------

причина  продажи  EOS  1 D Mark   III   и 2 х  5D mark II     -  покупка  EOS  1 DX Mark   и цифрового здника  Leaf под Mamiya RZ IIpro.

----------


## Shoorlik

ну а скольколетона у вас?

----------


## Игорь Коровин

Shoorlik      -    извините,  бесплатно не отдам.

----------


## chernogor

Pilatskaya не надо яда. Во-первых я извинился за недостоверность данных, а во-вторых не надо яда, если я не взял у ас камеру - это не повод...

----------


## Pilatskaya

> Pilatskaya не надо яда. Во-первых я извинился за недостоверность данных, а во-вторых не надо яда, если я не взял у ас камеру - это не повод...


 Какой яд?Только правда.Зачем писали ерунду?Это же читают потенциальные покупатели.Напишите название программы по которой счетчик проверяли.Думайте прежде чем портить людям темы своими не правдивыми данными о их счетчиках.А то что не взяли, так слава Богу.Я к ней привыкнуть успела)Так что как это не парадоксально, скажу вам спасибо))))Удачи!

----------


## Filipus

программа для определения пробега у CANON EOS
Работает только в Internet Explorer !!!


http://eoscount.com/

----------


## Pilatskaya

> программа для определения пробега у CANON EOS
> Работает только в Internet Explorer !!!
> 
> 
> http://eoscount.com/


 Есть такая!Но у меня она счетчик не показывает.Показывает серийник, дату, кпирайты, но счетчик - anailable.Может версия IE не подходит...

----------


## Filipus

> Есть такая!Но у меня она счетчик не показывает.Показывает серийник, дату, кпирайты, но счетчик - anailable.Может версия IE не подходит...


 Странно. Мне эту ссылку давал человек, который при мне определял счетчик как раз на втором Марке, перед его покупкой.
Я лично ей не пользовался, может там что то надо включать или вводить?
Жаль нет его телефона, я спросил бы у него как он делал.

----------


## Andreiyy

еос инфо более новый вариант на 40-ке и на 50-ке показывает по идее должен показать 5дмк2

----------


## Shoorlik

> Shoorlik      -    извините,  бесплатно не отдам.


 Я бесплатно и не прошу... так как вы не знаите какой пробег, так хоть скажите, сколько лет эта камера у вас?.

----------


## Andreiyy

кому надо еос инфо http://astrojargon.net/EOSInfo.aspx?AspxAutoDetectCookieSupport=1  :smileflag:

----------


## gangbeng

Mark II за копейки отдают! народу все равно чето не нравится .... 
пффф форум это всегда совершенно конкретный контингент давно замечено

----------


## ToSic

влезу и я )
недавно где то читал что можно и внутринний счетчик сбросить.. так что это не повод судить ...
Продавец свадебный фотограф, а значит настрол будет большей достаточно ... (под смену затвора)
да и не только затвор надо проверять )
Сейчас все сплавляют марки 2, так как в декабре выходит 6Д .... который будет близкий по цене, и марки сильно уподут в цене ... 
Сам жду 6Д =)

----------


## Игорь Коровин

Продавец свадебный фотограф, а значит настрол будет большей достаточно ... (под смену затвора)
да и не только затвор надо проверять )    

использовался в тройке с двумя другими Марками !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




---------- Сообщение добавлено  25.10.2012 в 21:08 ----------

Слава богу что у фотоаппарата нет анального отверстия,  я думаю и туда бы залезли и кое ЧТО нашли эдакого эКзотиЧного ? !!!!!!!

---------- Сообщение добавлено  25.10.2012 в 21:14 ----------

да, я забыл похвастаться, я  - хороший свадебный фотограф . И профессионально отношусь к своей фототехнике !

----------


## Kacha

Один из лучших свадебных фотографов, в Одессе уж точно!
имхо, топикстартер описал все доступно и понятно. кому надо тот воспользуется этим предложением.

а наш народ не поменять. если дорого - то барыга, если дешево - кидалово.
очередной ап теме.
удачи в продаже...

----------


## vidya

хорошая цена, достойная причина!

----------


## CTRS

Всегда стараюсь быть корректным. Пишу только факты, но они могут быть не проверены. Интернет - большая помойка.

----------


## Игорь Коровин

Камера отдана 7 ми летнему сыну на радость . Тема закрыта .   Затвор умер.   Матрица сгорела !

----------

